
Israeli scientists: 'In a few weeks, we will have coronavirus vaccine' - shock
https://www.jpost.com/HEALTH-SCIENCE/Israeli-scientists-In-three-weeks-we-will-have-coronavirus-vaccine-619101
======
genemats
FDA should fast track any vaccines that are developed

